
RoboTrump – A fully convincing Trump AI text generator - kristintynski
https://lawsuit.org/robotrump-an-ai-trump-from-your-nightmares/
======
kristintynski
I trained this by fine-tuning the Salesforce CTRL transformer model, then
surveyed 1,000 to see if people could tell the difference between RoboTrump
and real Trump. They can't.

------
jadell
This doesn't really surprise me. Trump's speech patterns are juvenile: lots of
repeated words and phrases, simple vocabulary, almost no subtext or complex
ideas. A perfect training set for a simple probablistic text generator. This
would be more interesting trained on the data set of an better orator, maybe
Obama, Reagan, or Kennedy?

------
rsynnott
That's terrifying. I got 70%, but really only because I'm an aficionado of
these bonkers quotes and recognised some phrases.

I do think that Trump is kind of an easy target, here, as his speech and
writing is fairly incoherent anyway, but it's a scary demo all the same.

~~~
RandallBrown
I got 80%, because most of the robo-trump stuff was just hard for me to read.
I found that the real trump quotes I could quickly skim and understand. The
fake quotes just didn't work in my brain as I read them.

It was definitely made harder by the fact that trump just sorta rambles.

~~~
mekane8
I noticed that effect a few times - some wording just wasn't quite right. I
was terrified of the times I guessed it was a machine because the words didn't
make sense and it was real. I also got 80%.

------
hprotagonist
The ideal case for a Markov process, really.

------
rjknight
I don’t get it. If the point is that the text is indistinguishable from real
Trump speeches, this is because it says precisely the kinds of things that the
actual Donald Trump says. What would be dangerous would be persuading people
that he said things that are substantially different to what he really thinks
or says.

~~~
kristintynski
It could be easily trained with additional fine-tuning to have whatever bias
you want him to have that is different from his current biases. What makes it
so scary is the volume of realistic text that can be generated. It could be
used to make Twitter/social media bots, or any volume of fake news articles,
or combined with deepfakes and AI voice cloning to make unlimited volumes of
fake video/audio of him saying things, in his style, about any subject with
whatever angle/message you wanted.

------
MarkMMullin
Got 9/10 but it was a challenge - between the way real Trump mangles English
and fake Trump strains to flagrantly fail the Turing test (h/t @JanelleCShane)
it was a struggle - nice job, train it more, and hook it up to it's imaging
equivalent.....then let them all sort that mess out . :-D

------
equalunique
When Trump refers to himself serving more than two terms, it's an executive
branch technocracy centered around this that he has in mind.

